# Wanting to become an EMT-B in Phoenix, AZ



## Cartman (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all. I have been a member of Emt life for a few months but haven't posted yet.  I am looking for anybody that can give me an insider view of working the Phoenix area and the best school(s) to attend. Thanks for the help and have a great day.

Travis


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Travis,

I don't have a job, but I did get my EMT from a place in Mesa.  It's called DC MedPrep but I think they are starting to call it DC Public Safety Academy.  They are accredited through Pima CC in Tucson.  It's an eight week course (you may have heard everyone recommending against accelerated courses, but it worked for me and 5 other guys).  If you need more info, email me.

Word of wisdom though:  If you aren't planning on going for Fire, I'd stay in Tucson.  Lots more jobs there believe it or not.  Hell, I'm gonna have to go to CA for a job this summer just to get the experience PMT or Southwest is looking for.

Later!


----------

